# ...and the impatient waiting starts!!!



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

So this season we decided to wait for the cold months to be over before we bred and had kids on the way. It almost worked. It was a cold December morning and Darrel we out for the morning headcount and called to me to come to the barn, thinking the worst I took my time. When I finally got out to the barn he stood there with the cutest little buck in his arms and shocked I said, "Where did that come from?" He of course looked at me shocked and told me he did not want to have the birds and the bees conversation with me. LOL!!! 
So all of my planned breeding starts paying off in the next two weeks with my big girls giving birth:
Chaos was the first kid that I cried over thinking she was going to die, born in the middle of the night at -50 I was sure we would loose her. She, obviously, survived and only lost the tips of her ears to frostbite and believes that she is going to die if you do not feed her at very specific times of the day. We named her Chaos because of the chaotic nature of the three weeks after her birth and she has lived up to her name since! We have had several kids since her birth 2 years ago and none of the other pregnacies have stressed me out as much as this one, I am constantly checking her and messing with her and she is being patient with me almost ... this last week she has been testy with me and doesn't really want me touching her belly but I am allowed to nuzzle her face or feed her and she really just wants to be fed the other stuff is just annoying to her. 
Sinamon was two weeks old when I got her and her and her father, Elvis are the last of the original goats I got that started me on this amazing and fun journey. She is due around the 10th of April and last year gave me a beautiful baby girl, she had bowed legs, a smooched face and other things wrong with her and passed 4 weeks after she was born. I am hopeful that this year she will have a healthy normal kid and if she does not then I will not breed her again and find her a home where she can just be loved but not have kids. 
After that I have about a month before the little girls start giving birth. I have decided that I am going to breed Nigorians. I have 4 Nigerians that I put with my Angora stufmuffin, Conrad! I also have a Nigorian that is 3/4 Angora and I put her with a Nigerian. She is only about a month and a half along if she is pregnant at all, but she did not come in to heat again so there is a very strong possibility she is.
So between now and July we are looking at at least 7, with three of the does due being part of sets of twins. That will bring us up to 23 goats... 23 goats.... 
.... and now we wait!!!!!
Shawna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Chaos is not acting right again today, she looks and acts miserable. I have tried to check her ligaments but she is not having that, she only wants her cheeks scratched and when I fed her this morning she picked at it and her afternoon hay, she ignored. She is either really sick or really close!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Three down and 4 to go!!ma set of twins and two singles!! Nigerian dwarf kids are so cute but I am excited about my fainting goat crosses too!!!
We have another couple of weeks before the next batch starts!!!




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Shoot I missed one!!! He is a cutie too!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh gosh - those two white ones, especially the second one's face...SO sweet! Best of luck with the rest of the kiddings!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What cute pictures! Love the black and white! So adorable!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you. I am still crossing my fingers that one of the 3 Nigerians I have left is pregnant with a Nigorian. Next season I plan on making sure he is the only one in the pen!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Adorable! Congrats :girl:


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Finallllyyyyy. My first Nigorian kid.... Meet Henryetta!!! She is one of he 5 cutest things on my farm!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! She is absolutely adorable


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's gorgeous, I love that velvety black color...congrats on the little "black beauty" lol!


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Last night we had another kid born, unfortunately, she was a stillborn. Its always sad when this happens but then I have to remind myself that everything happens for a reason. 
We still have 2 or 3 due in the next two months....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the little one and sorry you lost one.


----------

